#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Marathon preparation meeting.

## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Tuesday 29th May 2007**Pattaya Marathon preparation meeting.*
At Pattaya City Hall, Khun Watanna, Deputy Mayor of Pattaya and Police Major General Surapong, the Secretary of the Amateur Athletics Association of Thailand chaired this preparation meeting to discuss the 2007 Pattaya Marathon which will take place on 15th July. This years event will celebrate the auspicious occasion of the 80th Birthday of His Majesty the King. A full marathon, half marathon, wheelchair marathon and a 5km childrens race will feature in this years event which is open to Thai and International competitors. If you would like to enter this years Marathon which will offer a total of 2 Million Baht in prize money, call the Pattaya City Hall Call Center on 1337 if you wish to enter. Extra prizes of 50,000 and 100,000 Baht will be offered to those who break the Pattaya Marathon and National records.

44
44
 4

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'll have a go at the wheelchair marathon. Who wants to push me?

----------


## daveboy

^
You might need an off roader  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

*Preparations on Traffic for Pattaya Marathon

*At 10 am on 26th June a meeting was held at City Hall to discuss how they should manage the roads to avoid traffic congestion during the 15th July Pattaya Marathon.  


A series of meetings on preparations for each division must be held continuously to make sure that everything is prepared. This one day event will have many races of various kinds. A party to welcome the event will be held in the evening of Saturday 14th July in front of the start and finish point at Pattaya Beach Soi 4.
The Pattaya Marathon is viewed as one of the toughest marathon courses in the country with its many hills and steep inclines is not one for the fainthearted. But following a course along the spectacular Beach Road  at least the views are sensational. 

Pattaya People

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Monday 9th July 2007**Pattaya Marathon Final Preparation Meeting.*
The Pattaya Marathon is due to take place on 15th July and will start and finish in front of Soi 4 on Pattaya Beach Road. Preparations for the Marathon which is the highlight of the Pattaya Events Calendar are now being finalized including confirmation of the route and its distance which has been measured by Mr. Fung Wang Tak from the International Amateur Athletics Federation. This meeting chaired by Khun Prachar, the Governor of Chonburi discussed the final plans for the Marathon which will begin at 4 am to avoid the hotter hours of the day. There will be side shows to ensure this years event will be the best ever. For more information on the Pattaya Marathon call 038 253 127-30 or log on to Pattaya Marathon pattaya thailand 


44
44
 4

----------


## Gerbil

> But following a course along the spectacular Beach Road – at least the views are sensational.


Not quite how I'd describe some of the sights on Beach road.  :bunny3:

----------

